# squatting questions.



## sketchysteeze (May 27, 2015)

Hey I'm in Kansas and I'm have been squating in abondand buildings. Have you guys heard of people going to jail for squatting? Is it possible to pretend like I own the house like making a fake website and saying I must have been scammed?


----------



## Ketchup (May 28, 2015)

Anything is possible bro. That's kinda a case by case basis but that is definitely clever. Now If you break a window to get in that'd be different or if u trash the place. If u haven't trashed the place you'd most like just get a no trespass notice the first time. That's my OPINION bro so take it for what it is. I wouldn't stress it to much myself


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Nov 23, 2015)

print out a fake lease, sign it and grab a burn phone from the dollar store with the 'landlord's' number


----------

